# Is this normal after a d&c?



## Camlet

Hi ladies sadly we found out on the 29th December that I'd had a mmc they said our baby had passed away at 7 weeks 2 days which would have been roughly around the 3rd December. I had a d&c the next day on the 30th December I bled for 7 days quite heavily (like a heavy period) then it completly stopped as they said it would & everything seemed fine but then I started getting random spotting every now & again & then yesterday morning I woke up to a gush of blood that soaked through to my trousers & had clots in it which really worried me I'm now really worried that they could have possibly left something still in there as they said that was a risk! Does this sound normal to you? Also ive been getting realy bad head aches, neck & back aches & the occasional stomach cramps (normaly followed by the spotting or bleeding) aswell it's been nearly 2 weeks since my d&c & I'm wondering if any of this is normal at all as this is my first miscarriage & d&c I don't really know what to expect! I was also wondering how long it took you all to get a negative pregnancy test as I'm thinking of taking one tomorrow to see if my levels are dropping at all!? xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I had bleeding/spotting for two weeks after my D&C, but if you continue to have bleeding I would call your Dr., because much longer than that doesn't sound normal to me (at my 2 week follow up my NP said to call the office back if the bleeding continued). As far as the pregnancy test, it took me 3 weeks for my tests to go negative. I also had severe backaches which I was concerned about since it is a sign of infection and the NP said it was normal after a D&C.

Sorry for you loss! If you are concerned about any of your symptoms I would call your Dr. and ask!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I would go get checked out. It does seem unusual to have that much blood and clots that long after a d and c. I only bled for 1 day and not much at all after my d and c. I think up to 2 weeks is usual to bleed/spot but the amount you are talking about worries me a little. Best be safe and talk to your dr. It may be normal, but it also may indicate something left behind. 
My hpt took about 2 weeks to go negative. 
I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## Camlet

Hi thanks for your reply I'm sorry for your loss aswell :hugs: I'm planning on making a drs appointment tomorrow & normaly they can fit me in on the same day but just thought I'd ask on here as I was a bit worried about wasting their time if it was all normal! Luckily I haven't had any bleeding today & it will be 2 weeks exactly tomorrow so I guess I will see if the bleeding starts up again but will still mention it to my dr anyway! Did it take long for you to get your 1st af after getting a negative test if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## Mammatotwo

Sorry it has taken me a while to respond. I had a d and c on the 11th of May and AF returned on June 15. I started temping again in that June cycle and that cycle was a bit mixed up, erratic temps and only a 9day LP. 
I hope your body returns to normal soon. How did you go at the dr? Did the bleeding stop?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beaus mommy

I'm in the same situation as you I found out on the 28th of December my baby had died at 8 weeks 2 days, it was the worst experience ever! I had a Erpc on the 4th of jan. bled for 3 days and about 3 days ago was watching television and felt a big gush of blood bright red, it seams to have settled down a bit now. Hopefully stops soon I think it's normal, don't worry until it soaks a pad an hour xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

I had my D&C 2 weeks ago.. and only bled for 3 days.. then last night started spotting, and today started bleeding. Not gushing though. Hoping it is just AF, but not sure.


----------



## Beaus mommy

You should only count bleeding after a miscarriage as a period if you have no bleeding for 20 days, good luck thou. Hope af comes soon


----------



## Housewife30

Hello


I had an erpc on the 28th January I was 14 weeks but had a mmc at 12 +5. I started bleeding after a couple of hours and have continued bleeding/am still bleeding nearly 5 weeks on. It started a bit like a period and after a couple of days I was having contraction like pains and passing clots about 3cm across, this continued for 15 days then I pretty much stopped (was only there when I wiped), then after 3 days of thinking I had stopped it came back stronger than ever and for the past 2 weeks I haven't been able to move too far from the toilet. I went to AE and has swabs urine test and a scan. My hb levels have dropped quite a bit and so have my white cells, haven't had results of the scan. However, no one seemed to bothered about this level of bleeding and have offered no advice. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## aknqtpie

I bled pretty heavy 2 weeks after my D&C. I would ask your doctor to do another ultrasound to make sure they got everything.


----------



## cflower04

I had random bleeding after my D+C but I had no clots until I got my period. My doctor just said that it can take time for things to clear out. I've been having pain on my right side since the procedure though and my doctor is considering sending me to a gynecologist to get checked out.


----------

